# Korean Movies



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2012)

Over the past several months I've been watching a fair amount of Korean movies in preparation for my pending move to South Korea (woot!), and a few of them have been _very_ good. I thought I'd share a few of those with you fellas, and ask for suggestions for other ones I should check out.

First off, there's *A Tale of Two Sisters (&#51109;&#54868;, &#54861;&#47144; Janghwa, Hongryeon)*







This supernatural horror flick is the highest grossing Korean horror film to date, and it's honestly a bit of a mindfuck. It's one of those films where I have to sit there going over it all again in my head once it ends to try to get a better grasp on what the fuck I just watched. It's very good at achieving a sense of creepiness and dread, instead of being nothing but jack-in-the-box scares, so in that sense it's very much an Asian horror movie. It has since had an American remake called *The Uninvited*, which I refuse to watch .

Staying on the darker side of things, there's the film *I Saw the Devil (&#50501;&#47560;&#47484; &#48372;&#50520;&#45796;, Akmareul boattda).*






This is a dark slasher/revenge flick, and I'd be remiss if I didn't warn any potential viewers that it gets pretty gory. I'm a big fan of gore/horror flicks, but this film takes enough of a realistic visceral approach to its gore (as opposed to over the top gore a la Dead Alive/Braindead) that I found myself squirming a few times. If you like gore and/or revenge stories, definitely give this one a go.



Speaking of Revenge movies, there's *The Man from Nowhere (&#50500;&#51200;&#50472; Ajeossi).*

*



*

This flick is much more action than slasher/thriller, as opposed to some of the other movies here. That said, it does the action really well, and I'm comfortable putting it right alongside martial arts flicks from markets much more known for producing them such as Hong Kong, China, Japan or Thailand. If you enjoy martial arts, action, or revenge movies, here's a good opportunity to see Korea's spin on them.


Next we have *The Chaser (&#52628;&#44201;&#51088; Chugyeogja).*

_



_

It's a thriller/crime movie about a former police detective turned pimp who investigate a rash of disappearances when one of his hookers goes missing. It gets plenty violent in spots, and does a good job at keeping the pacing nice and tense throughout. It doesn't overdo it like an action-packed American thriller, and it doesn't drag on forever and ever like Italian _giallo_ flicks from the 70s and 80s tended to.


Speaking of crime/thrillers, there's *No Mercy (&#50857;&#49436;&#45716; &#50630;&#45796; Yong-seo-neun Eobs-da).*






I'm going to be honest here: I hate hyping movies up too much, especially specific scenes/parts/characters. I've had many movies ruined for me because they were hyped before hand and didn't live up to the hype once I finally saw them. _That said..._
This movie is a fairly typical crime thriller, with all your necessary modern features like fancy CSI detective work, suspense, and plot twists. Nothing too worthy of note, _until the last five or ten minutes_. At that point... dammit. I really don't want to say too much, but I had to get up and walk around a bit right afterwards, muttering things like "Holy shit," and "That was _fucked. UP_." If more movies had writing like that, I might actually consider going to the theater from time to time. Seriously, just watch it.


Lastly, I'll mention a few movies featuring an actor who's quickly becoming one of my favorites, Jeong Jae-young (&#51221;&#51116;&#50689. I had never heard of him prior to a few months ago, but he just kept popping up in the movies I was watching, to the point that I actually started searching for movies specifically because he was in them.

First, *Silmido (&#49892;&#48120;&#46020.*






This movie is about a group of criminals who are given the option of joining the military and training to be elite special warfare commandos instead of being sent to jail or executed. They do all of their training on a remote island, but when it comes time for their first mission, shit pretty much hits the fan. It's pretty heavy-handed with the nationalism, but that didn't detract too much from the rest of the film.

Next, we have *Going by the Book ( &#48148;&#47476;&#44172; &#49332;&#51088; Bareuge Salja).*

*



*

A heist film about a police officer tasked with staging a bank robbery in order to give the police a chance to show the public that it is capable of protecting the town, this flick is one of the best comedies I've seen in a while. I should add that it isn't one of the best because it's pants-pissingly hilarious, but because it isn't your typical comedy at all, with most of the laughs coming as a result of clever characterization and good writing. It's definitely more about awkward situations than dick and fart jokes. 



Lastly, there's Castaway on the Moon / Kim's Island *(&#44608;&#50472;&#54364;&#47448;&#44592; Kimssi Pyoroogi).*






This movie was a complete surprise to me. I started watching it thinking it would be a survival movie, going by the Netflix description. However, I ended up being tricked into watching what turned out to be a Romantic Comedy, of sorts. The story focuses on two people with the surname Kim: One a guy who attempts to kill himself by jumping off a bridge, only to find himself washed up and stranded on a tiny island in the middle of the Han river; the other an agoraphobic shut-in who spends all of her time in her room either farting around online or stargazing. It's a RomCom at heart, so of course the story deals with their interactions with eachother, but it's so bizarre and offbeat that it was more than half way over before it occurred to me that I was watching a RomCom at all. If you've got a lady friend and want something to watch with her that you might _both_ enjoy, I'd recommend giving this a shot.






Well that's that. There are _alot _more I've watched recently, but these were the standouts (well, except for one, but I'll let Ry_z metion that one, since he's the one who said I should watch it ). I may add more later if either I watch some more that I feel are worth note, or if this thread is a bomb and I just want to add more to make myself feel more important.


So... enjoy, and recommend away.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to mention that all of the above movies except A Tale of Two Sisters are currently on Netflix streaming. AToTS used to be, but sadly it's been removed, because Netflix hates you.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 14, 2012)

The only Korean movie I ever saw was Oldboy, and disturbing scenes from it still linger in my head. Why the fuck would anyone voluntarily cut off their own tongue with dull scissors? Or continue a sexual relationship with a woman once he found out she was his daughter? Needless to say, it was a friend who insisted I watch it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 14, 2012)

You forgot to mention everything Park Chanwook has ever touched.


----------



## The Grief Hole (Feb 14, 2012)

The Isle is a great movie but shouldn't be watched by any animal lovers.

I also really liked Say Yes, an awesome chase movie. 

Sympathy For Mr Vengeance for fans of Oldboy and The Maid as well. Lot of good stuff came from Korea.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 14, 2012)

After reading this thread, I immediately watched Oldboy again. Its not even funny how much better it is than every other movie in the world.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 15, 2012)

Oldboy was amazing  Thanks for the recommendations OP, I shall definitely be looking for those.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 15, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> After reading this thread, I immediately watched Oldboy again. Its not even funny how much better it is than every other movie in the world.



I saw the twist coming from the start, really didn't get why everyone thought it was so good. 

HOST is also a good Korean horror/comedy, though the front cover is misleading as to how big the monster is.


----------



## XEN (Feb 15, 2012)

The Man From Nowhere was great, as was The Chaser. The Host was fun. I'll definitely be checking out No Mercy.

Have you seen Shi-Ri? It's about a North Korean spy.

I hope the move goes well! I learned Korean at DLI when I was in the Army but never got to go.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah any of Chan-wook Park's films are pretty great. He has a newish one out called Thirst, and that seems promising.

if you're into war movies, Tae Guk Gi is a great one about two brothers during the Korean War.


----------



## Bigsby (Feb 15, 2012)

i really like this movie but also that being said this is the only korean movie i've seen


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 15, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> Yeah any of Chan-wook Park's films are pretty great. He has a newish one out called Thirst, and that seems promising.
> 
> if you're into war movies, Tae Guk Gi is a great one about two brothers during the Korean War.



Thirst is my usual counter against Twilight fans.


----------



## Sicarius (Feb 17, 2012)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Thirst is my usual counter against Twilight fans.


So... it's good?


----------



## willow (Feb 23, 2012)

Surprised no one's mentions "A Bittersweet Life" by Jee-woon Kim yet. Great movie.

Has anyone seen "Three...Extremes"?


> An Asian cross-cultural trilogy of horror films from accomplished indie directors.



Each segment is directed by either Fruit Chan, Takashi Miike (Ichi The Killer, Audition) or Chan-wook Park (Vengence Trilogy)


----------



## Fannya24 (Feb 28, 2012)

The bloody pictures make me feel terrible.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 3, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> So... it's good?



Aside from the Park Chan-wook name already promising it to be good... it's not as confronting as his other movies but, yes it's a good enjoyable viewing. 

In fact, it was just on TV here now... then Oldboy on right after it.  Goodbye sleep for me.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd posted this in the 'what are you watching' thread, but nonetheless:

*The King and the Clown (&#50773;&#51032; &#45224;&#51088; Wang-ui Namja)*






A group of street performers in 15th-century Korea put on a show mocking the king and his concubine, and are arrested for treason. They make a deal to perform the show for the king himself, that he might enjoy it and spare them.

It's very funny, very sad, and very beautiful.



Spoiler



And holy shit, I cried at the scene where Gong-gil tries to commit suicide while performing a puppet show.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 3, 2012)

chawu lol
It's about a giant pig terrorizing a village. or something like that. silliest movie I've ever seen


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Mar 4, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> chawu lol
> It's about a giant pig terrorizing a village. or something like that. silliest movie I've ever seen


 
Hahaha, I saw that listed on Netflix, but I haven't gotten around to seeing it yet.


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 4, 2012)

Taeguki is worth watching too. and JSA


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 10, 2012)

Watched I saw the devil yesterday.
Intense shit. good movie


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 3, 2012)

Bumb because I was talking about it in chat.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 5, 2012)

Just watched No Mercy, man the ending was powerful. Good film.


----------



## rifftrauma (Aug 5, 2012)

The Chaser is pretty damn underrated IMO, and I second all comments on Oldboy, amazing movie. At least till Spike Lee remakes it and shits all over it...thanks 'Merica...


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 5, 2012)

check out brotherhood of war. it is possibly the best war movie i have seen 
also, oldboy fucking rocks.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 5, 2012)

willow said:


> Surprised no one's mentions "A Bittersweet Life" by Jee-woon Kim yet. Great movie.



Was going to mention this movie. It is a great revenge flick, like most Korean films!

Another good film is *The City of Violence*. It is a really stylistic action movie with a lot of nice fight scenes and a cool story. 

And also *War of the Arrows* is a good period film with some sweet arrow shooting  and a Last of the Mohicans feel. 

Old Boy and I Saw the Devil were awesome movies. I Saw the Devil is tough to watch, leaves you empty on the inside at the end.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 5, 2012)

Oldboy.

Sorry, left the reverb on.


----------



## satriani08 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not a big fan of Korean movies 
Im just too lazy to read the subtitles


----------

